# Starbucks mug has a hedgie!



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I splurged today on the latest Starbucks travel mug in our area that I had been eyeing. It had a reindeer pulling a sled, so pretty with glitter, I really wanted it. I looked online so I could give you guys a link to it but cannot find it! 

So I get this mug, it has a reindeer pulling a sled and running along beside the sled is a squirrel, bunny, bird, and A HEDGIE!!! A LITTLE BROWN ONE!! Which is quite silly 'cause its running along in the snow, but hey I will take a hedgie anyway! No, its not a pinecone, really it has ears, nose, eye, its a hedgie!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I love it  That was a very cute find


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, great spot on that hedgie~ very cute!!


----------

